# No work history



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm afraid of never finding a job because I have no work history. I applied to retails, restaurants, but did not even get an interview. I'm scared of never finding a job.


----------



## ikrisskross (May 19, 2014)

Do you have a resume?


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

The best thing you can do is attend a college and they'll train you, and that will be what you put on a resume. You could volunteer and that would be expo. Another thing is that (you'd have to be very careful and play your cards right) you could fake a resume. Just make sure that if/when you get the job, you can actually perform it. Good Luck.


----------



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes I have a resume and I am in college and applied for some volunteering but I don't know if I will get accepted


----------



## ikrisskross (May 19, 2014)

Leenalee said:


> Yes I have a resume and I am in college and applied for some volunteering but I don't know if I will get accepted


Sweet! The fact that you have no experience or anything and even attempted to write a resume is already putting you ahead of where you need to be. No one has job experience at first (obviously). It takes some time.. Just breathe, and take my advice. From personal experience, I can assure that the job hunting phase is not something that is done overnight. It takes a lot of time. Also, you don't win them all.

I've had about 6-7 jobs my whole life and you want to know how many _"interviews"_ I've had? Probably close to 36 I believe is the last time I counted. This is just interviews, not even counting the amount of applications I've put in. However, after getting practice doing interviews, I'm actually pretty damn good at them now and I have a great job that I love.

This can happen to you too. Something a random customer told me when I was at work one day helped me out so much. "You're a very smart young man, if you want to find a job, you need to be persistent at it. Treat the job search like a job. Set aside an hour a day, just an hour, and fill in at least 5 applications a day. Just 5! You can do that in an hour no problem. Even if the job says "1-2 years experience... Apply anyway! The worst they can tell you is no. And then what? You haven't lost any ground. *And you never know, your application could fall in the right hands for another position..*"

I bolded the last part because that's actually how I got my job. :grin2:

Breathe easy, you have time.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Make up some experience on your resume. I know, it sounds awful, but it's the only way your resume will get any notice. The kind of positions you applied too, typically will not result in an employment history check. Even if they do check, large corporations will often not disclose any information about your previous employment. For example, Target will direct you to a very cumbersome site where only the dates of your employment can be verified. Most restaurants, retail joints, etc., won't even bother going through the hassle.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

Please don't fake experience on your resume. For one thing, it's deceptive and the fact someone would consider doing it at all doesn't make them seem like a trustworthy person, let alone employee. Companies do follow up with references and past employment, so there's always a chance you'll be found out, and that would be a troublesome situation.

Companies don't expect college students or fresh post-grads to have all that much experience. If you're in clubs or organizations, you can list those, especially if you have an officer role in any of them. If there are any classes you take that you think teach you certain skills pertaining to a job you might want, list them and describe briefly what you did and accomplished in them. Awards look in resumes, even if it's just "Debate Participant" or something of the sort. Internships bolster any resume, so definitely try to do at least one of those. And if you need references, politely ask any teacher, faculty member, etc you have good rapport with or whose class you perform well in. They may be willing to help.

It may be hard at first to get a job when you're work "experience" is limited to college work and extracurriculars, but if you keep at it and apply to jobs you think your skills align with, someone will eventually be interested. Generally, more employers are looking at post-grads than other job seekers to fill their vacancies. Experienced workers tend to be harder to place because their work history is more specialized, they've upped the ranks, and they have more expectations of a job and more authority to negotiate terms. Entry-level positions are easier to fill with fresh, malleable employees.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Look for places that hire 16 year olds. They usually don't care about your experience.


----------



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and I know that lying on a resume is bad, I guess I will try to volunteer to get experience and references


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

ikrisskross said:


> Sweet! The fact that you have no experience or anything and even attempted to write a resume is already putting you ahead of where you need to be. No one has job experience at first (obviously). It takes some time.. Just breathe, and take my advice. From personal experience, I can assure that the job hunting phase is not something that is done overnight. It takes a lot of time. Also, you don't win them all.
> 
> I've had about 6-7 jobs my whole life and you want to know how many _"interviews"_ I've had? Probably close to 36 I believe is the last time I counted. This is just interviews, not even counting the amount of applications I've put in. However, after getting practice doing interviews, I'm actually pretty damn good at them now and I have a great job that I love.
> 
> ...


*#Bold Words*

Masterminds really got this planet living in a Loss Awareness concentration camp, it should be a fast request, and you get hired the next day.

Wtf is this backward joint.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

volunteering is a great option if you're worried about resume experience or lacking a work history at all. Call up a small local business or office and tell them you're interested in volunteering maybe 2-3 days per week for 4-8hrs and do that for 3-4 months at minimum to help you out and if you leave ask them to write you up a letter of recommendation before you leave. Hold onto that letter and put the experience on your resume. Lots of companies will gladly let you volunteer because its free labor lmao. When I worked at a vet hospital we had like 4-6 different volunteers in a years time alone they all stayed about 3-6months. The other good thing is if the company likes you enough they might even give you a job or create a job for you based on your volunteer work ethic. Treat your volunteer experience like a real job and they might just make it happen for ya! believeeeeee =D


----------

